
Pro-Airbnb political ads air at rate of 100:1 as San Franciscans head to polls - Oatseller
http://blog.archive.org/2015/10/29/pro-airbnb-political-tv-ads-air-at-rate-of-1001-as-san-franciscans-head-to-polls/
======
maxharris
Good! I support Airbnb 100%.

